# Javascript Status Abfrage



## EvilTaiga (5. Aug 2015)

Hey zusammen,
ich dachte mein Anliegen wäre schnell erledigt, aber irgendwas klappt einfach nicht.
Ich wollte nur dass eine Seite nach einem Wort durchsucht wird (null) und wenn dies vorhanden ist, schreibt er in einen bestimmten Bereich "offline", andernfalls soll "online" angezeigt werden.

Der Aktuelle Code ist

```
<script src="http://code.jquery.com/jquery-1.11.2.min.js"></script>
<script>
$.getJSON('https://api.twitch.tv/kraken/streams/EvilTaiga', function(channel) {

    if (channel["stream"] == null) {
        document.write('Offline');

    } else {
        document.write('Online');
  
    }
});
</script>
```

Der rote Teil ist von mir, ich habe zwar erst vor ein paar Tagen angefangen mich mit Java zu beschäftigen, aber ich bin mir sicher dass es richtig ist, auf meiner Seite wird aber nichts angezeigt und auch der Editor zeigt mir keinen Fehler an :/ weiß da jemand Rat?

p.s. Er zeigt das Rot gar nicht an xD der if und else Teil ist von mir.


----------



## Thallius (5. Aug 2015)

Ohne zu wissen wie das JSON aussieht werden wir nicht helfen können. Aber ich glaube nicht das ein Eintrag null sein wird. Eventuell ist es eher !isset() das dir helfen wird?

Gruß

Claus


----------



## EvilTaiga (5. Aug 2015)

Ich dachte das mit JSON ist einfach nur ein Befehl der die Suchfunktion aktiviert :/ den Teil hatte ich von Google als ich nach "Twitch Online Status" gegoogelt hatte. Dann muss ich mich nochmal ran setzen, den Teil mit !isset() hatte ich noch nicht gehabt, weiß also noch nicht ob es mir weiterhilft ^^ werde es mir aber mal anschauen, danke schonmal dafür  

Wenn der Stream Offline ist steht da ("stream":null), kann aber auch ein anderes Wort nehmen.


----------



## stg (6. Aug 2015)

Thallius hat gesagt.:


> Ohne zu wissen wie das JSON aussieht werden wir nicht helfen können




```
{"_links":{"self":"https://api.twitch.tv/kraken/streams/eviltaiga","channel":"https://api.twitch.tv/kraken/channels/eviltaiga"},"stream":null}
```

Zum Thema: Was heißt "klappt nicht" bei dir? Wird immer "Online" geschrieben, oder gar nichts?


----------



## Thallius (6. Aug 2015)

Ok, ich war zu faul das zu übernehmen.

Ich würde mal sagen den Stream erreicht man über

channel['_links']['stream']

Gruß

Claus


----------



## EvilTaiga (7. Aug 2015)

Leider steht da gar nichts, wenn er etwas schreiben würde hätte ich zumindest einen Ansatz, aber so :/


----------



## stg (7. Aug 2015)

Dann teste doch mal mit einem alert zunächst einmal, ob deine Funktion überhaupt aufgerufen wird. 

Außerdem schau mal hier:
http://api.jquery.com/jquery.getjson/
Da findest du ein vollständiges lauffähiges Beispiel.


----------



## Thallius (7. Aug 2015)

oder du machst mal einen Dump vopn deiner channel Variablen


```
functiondump(obj)
{
    varout='';
    for(var i in obj)
    {
        out+= i +": "+ obj[i]+"\n";
    }
    alert(out);
}
```

Gruß

Claus


----------

